# Fake???



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)

Hi, vor kurzem bin ich auf das posting mit dem "weißen Kleinbus vor Schulen" reingefallen, nun habe ich das hier auf FB gelesen und bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich um das gleiche handelt, es verbreitet sich mom auch sehr rasant auf FB, deshalb wollte ich mich bei Euch mal Rückinformieren, ob ihr da mal weiterhelfen könnt :
Liebe Eltern passt auf eure Kinder auf!!!! ... Eine Mutti war mit ihrem 4 jährigen Sohn bei H&M shoppen. Die Mutti setzte ihn vor den Fernsehr und sie schaute nach Klamotten,als sie zu ihm ging war er nicht mehr da. Sie schrie was das Zeug hält...alle Türen wurden verschlossen..Zigeuner hatte den Jungen ...mit Ethanol betäubt, in ne Umkleidekabine gezerrt, die Haare abrasiert, komplett umgezogen und wollten mit dem Jungen flüchten. Da alle Türen verriegelt waren, wurde er gerettet ! .Er sollte für 100 € verkauft werden und die hätten ihn getötet - zum Organhandel verurteilt..dies ist letzte woche in Steglitz passiert. Bitte weiter posten, es könnten auch eure Kinder sein !!!

es ist immer schrecklich von Kinder sowas zu lesen und ich poste es auch gerne weiter, wenn es sich hierbei nicht um einen Fake handeln soll
Im Voraus lieben Dank, über eine Antwort, würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2011)

Kurzfassung:

*DAS IST VÖLLIGER QUATSCH*

Dieses "moderne (Grusel-)märchen" ist uuuuralt, in Deutschland als "Ikea"-Legende bekannt.

edit
Juli 2007
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article1025477/Die_entfuehrten_erfundenen_Ikea_Kinder.html


> Derzeit gibt es eine Vielzahl von Berichten, dass angeblich Kinder in einem IKEA Einrichtungshaus entführt werden sollten. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Gerücht, das bereits seit einigen Jahren verbreitet wird und nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Bei IKEA wurde kein einziges Kind entführt. *Schon im Jahr 2000 hat IKEA eine Strafanzeige gegen „Unbekannt“ gestellt*, um den Verursacher dieses Gerüchtes ausfindig zumachen.



Dass man gegen solche "urban legends" etwas unternehmen kann, halte ich für eine "urban legend"! 

FOCUS greift dasselbe Thema 2009 auf
http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissensc...ne-mythen-kidnapping-bei-ikea_aid_445020.html



> Das Schauermärchen ist älter als Ikea. „Der US-Erzählforscher Jan Harold Brunvand kann sie bis in die 70er-Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts zurückverfolgen. Die Schauplätze sind mal Disney-Land, mal die Spielzeugkette ,Toys R Us’ oder ,Sam’s Club’, ein Tochterunternehmen des Wal-Mart-Konzerns“, sagt Bernd Harder, Autor des „Lexikon der Großstadtmythen“.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Kind entführt wird, ist verschwindend gering und wenn man etwas für den Schutz der Kinder tun will, sollte man lieber über Facebook dazu aufrufen, dass Facebooknutzer in ihren Gemeinden fordern, dass in Wohngebieten Tempolimits eingeführt und schärfer überwacht werden.

[Risikoeinschätzung ist ein spannendes Thema... beispielsweise würden die meisten Eltern es für gefährlicher halten, ein Kind jemandem zu überlassen, der Waffen zu Hause hat als jemandem, der einen swimming pool hat - letzteres ist statistisch aber wesentlich gefährlicher]


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

ich krieg zu viel!!!!!!!

Dieser Müll ist aber auch nicht totzukriegen...


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)

Wouw, das ging ja schnell  Danke für die lehrreiche Antwort, aber ich dachte es mir fast, werde die Links mal druntersetzen bei denen es gepostet wurde vll. gehen manchen ja die Augen etwas auf, sich eher mal zu informieren und dann posten  DANKE AKA-AKA


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

Nadja Sahm schrieb:


> Wouw, das ging ja schnell  Danke für die lehrreiche Antwort, aber ich dachte es mir fast, werde die Links mal druntersetzen bei denen es gepostet wurde vll. gehen manchen ja die Augen etwas auf, sich eher mal zu informieren und dann posten  DANKE AKA-AKA


Tu mir aber bitte einen Gefallen und verbreite solchen Dreck nicht weiter. Du glaubst garnicht, welche Arbeit die Kleinbus-Sache aktuell den Polizeidienststellen quer durch Deutschland macht. Die Arbeitskraft könnte man sinnvoller nutzen.


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)

Heiko???? Was von dem war für mich???


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

Mein "Schmerzensschrei" war eher grundsätzlich gemeint. Die Bitte, die Storys nicht weiterzuerzählen, ging schon an Dich


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)

...deswegen hab ich mich hier ja erst informiert, ist es recht so und ich werde meine info, denen die es posten gerne weitergeben


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

Dann haben wir ja unser Ziel erreicht


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)




----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Kannst ja das ersatzweise posten ...


> *MAN MUSS AUCH MAL LACHEN KÖNNEN:*
> * ACHTUNG! Momentan verschickt ein weisser VW-Bus falsche YouTube Links mit einem trojanischem Pferd an Kinderschänder um ihnen 15 Euro Gutscheine von H&M anzubieten. In Wirklichkeit ist es eine Mutti, die mit ihrem 4 jährigen Sohn keine Freundschaftsanfragen der Gruppe "Loverboy" annehmen wollte, da die ersten 60.000 dort ein Apple iPhone 4S gratis bekommen hätten, welches man aber nicht in einen 15 Euro Gutschein von McDonalds umtauschen kann. Dies wird von Facebook Security ausdrücklich bestätigt...*
> * ICH HOFFE DAMIT ALLE AKTUELLEN 'UNDINGER' ANGESPROCHEN ZU HABEN... *


Das hab´ ich bei www.mimikama.at geklaut
Die aktualisieren auch eine Fakeseite >>> Stille Post 2.0: Der Fahrer im weißen Kleinbus welcher an Haltestellen Kinder anspricht-ist ein FAKE! | , Unter dem Titel &quot;Stille Post 20&quot; oder aber auch &quot;Wer hat Angst vorm weißen Bus&quot; möchte wir endlich Klarheit über das Gerücht auf


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Mein "Schmerzensschrei" war eher *grundsätzlich* gemeint. Die Bitte, die Storys nicht weiterzuerzählen, ging schon an Dich



... oder eher wg des anderen (sh. PN)


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2011)

siehe auch hier >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-facebook-meldung-verunsichert-eltern.36671/


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)

where is my pn Hippo


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

Nadja Sahm schrieb:


> where is my pn Hippo


Du warst nicht gemeint


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)




----------



## Teleton (25 Oktober 2011)

Aber es ist wahr. Böse Männer in weißen Autos entführen...
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...e-vor-der-baeckerei-entfuehrt-velbert-1110136


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Autsch ...


----------



## BenTigger (26 Oktober 2011)

Bei FB geht nun sicher bald rum, das man sich nicht in Plastikstühlen vor einer Bächerei setzen soll, da mal sonst von einem weissen Lieferwagen gekidnappt wird


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Das passiert nur denen die auf weißen Plastikstühlen sitzen ...


----------

